

It’s Not Just HP And Autonomy - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/its-not-just-hp-and-autonomy-the-enterprise-software-space-is-a-giant-stinking-mess/

======
rogerbinns
Kragen Sitaker wrote a wonderful message about what "Enterprise" software
really is: [http://lists.canonical.org/pipermail/kragen-
tol/2005-April/0...](http://lists.canonical.org/pipermail/kragen-
tol/2005-April/000772.html)

